# 300Bh Heat In Bathroom???



## Ryan Fater (Nov 26, 2010)

After looking on here with topic the same as this one. I have not seen any one to try it in a 300bh. I was thinking of ordering the parts and doing it. I stay in mine on the weekdays and it would help out to have some heat in the bathroom. Has anyone tried it in a 300bh?? It dont look that hard to do!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Look into the last register that is closest to the bathroom.

Does the duct work go all the way back to the bathroom?

If it does, you just need to cut through the floor in that area and add a register.

If it doesn't, it may be tough to get the heat back there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Look into the last register that is closest to the bathroom.
> 
> Does the duct work go all the way back to the bathroom?
> 
> ...


I think he is talking about adding a new line off the heater vs. tapping into the existing duct work. A lot of us have done this and it REALLY helps.

I can't see the 300BH being any different than my 301BQ, so the job should be rather easy. Once you have all the parts, the installation take about 20 mins.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Look into the last register that is closest to the bathroom.
> 
> Does the duct work go all the way back to the bathroom?
> 
> ...


I think he is talking about adding a new line off the heater vs. tapping into the existing duct work. A lot of us have done this and it REALLY helps.

I can't see the 300BH being any different than my 301BQ, so the job should be rather easy. Once you have all the parts, the installation take about 20 mins.
[/quote]

I guess I was thinking the furnace was under the fridge, like most floorplans, and the 300BH has a door side bunk slide, so you would have to go through the floor to get to the bathroom from the furnace area.

Maybe the furnace is closer to the bathroom than what I was thinking....


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

The furnace is under the fridge and the floor register is in the middle of the floor in front of the fridge. There is also an outlet vent in the lower side of the pantry for hot air to the rear slide. I think it would be difficult to install a vent in the bathroom.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Look into the last register that is closest to the bathroom.
> 
> Does the duct work go all the way back to the bathroom?
> 
> ...


I think he is talking about adding a new line off the heater vs. tapping into the existing duct work. A lot of us have done this and it REALLY helps.

I can't see the 300BH being any different than my 301BQ, so the job should be rather easy. Once you have all the parts, the installation take about 20 mins.
[/quote]

I guess I was thinking the furnace was under the fridge, like most floorplans, and the 300BH has a door side bunk slide, so you would have to go through the floor to get to the bathroom from the furnace area.

Maybe the furnace is closer to the bathroom than what I was thinking....









[/quote]

Ah...you are correct!! I was thinking of the 312BH floorplan.


----------

